# Locate Link Browser Message



## winelvr56 (Apr 19, 2004)

When I click on an active URL link in E-mail, another window opens entitled "Locate Link Browser" which shows the contents of the "My Documents" folder. This started happening out of the blue. I have Outlook 2002 as part of Office XP; have installed SP3 for Office; and have IE6. Any ideas why this is happening?... or how to correct it? Note, despite what the Microsoft knowledge base says, I DO NOT have Netscape installed. Thanks... Winelvr56


----------



## sewsewbizzee (Jun 28, 2004)

winelvr56 said:


> When I click on an active URL link in E-mail, another window opens entitled "Locate Link Browser" which shows the contents of the "My Documents" folder. This started happening out of the blue. I have Outlook 2002 as part of Office XP; have installed SP3 for Office; and have IE6. Any ideas why this is happening?... or how to correct it? Note, despite what the Microsoft knowledge base says, I DO NOT have Netscape installed. Thanks... Winelvr56


I am also having this problem. I do not have Netscape install either. This just started happening. When I did locate the Internet Explorer .exe file, I now have 2 brower windows opening, one correctly but the first one is blank and doesn't do anything. There is nothing on Microsoft's Knowledge base that will help. Can anyone suggest something? I am running XP and using Office XP Professional.

Thanks,
Frustrated


----------



## winelvr56 (Apr 19, 2004)

Sewsewbizzee - Found this on the MS site and it worked for me.... The first step allowed me to access the URL link and eliminate the "Link Browser" message/window opening... the second got rid of the extra "empty" window opening. Hope it works for you too. Good Luck. Winelvr56 

OL2000: Problems When You Click a Hyperlink in Outlook 2000
View products that this article applies to.
This article was previously published under Q329912 
SYMPTOMS
When you click a hyperlink in Outlook 2000: 
Microsoft Internet Explorer may start, and the Internet Explorer Address box may be empty.
A Locate Link Browser dialog box may appear.
RESOLUTION
To resolve this issue: 
Click Browse in the Locate Link Browser dialog box.
In the Locate Link Browser dialog box, locate the Iexplore.exe file, click it, and then click Open. By default, this file is located in the c:\Program Files\Internet Explorer folder.

NOTE: You may have to search your hard disk for this file.
Test to determine if the issue is resolved. If the issue is resolved, do not complete the remaining steps. If the issue is not resolved, you may experience a new symptom in which two windows open. When this occurs, one window displays the correct link and one is empty. If you experience this new symptom, go to the next step.
Double-click My Computer.
On the Tools menu, click Folder Options.
Click the File Types tab.
Under Extension, locate the "N/A" entry, and then locate the "URL:HyperText Transfer Protocol" entry under File Types.
Click Advanced.
Under Actions, click Open.
Click Set Default, and then click OK two times.


----------



## sewsewbizzee (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks Winelvr56, but I had already tried that. I can't "locate the "N/A" entry. I do not have an entry like that. I have searched and searched. Thanks though.

Sewsewbizzee


----------



## sewsewbizzee (Jun 28, 2004)

Ok, I did not find that, but found a (NONE) entry w/ the "URL:HyperText Transfer Protocol" so i clicked on Advanced there and then I went to Edit. I tried unchecking the "Use DDE" but it keep going back. So I just deleted the text in the box "DDE Message:" and that seemed to solve my issue.

May not have been the right way but it is working properly now.

Thanks again,
Sewsewbizzee


----------



## wolfy20 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks a lot. the hyperlinks work now after going to c:\Program Files\Mozilla.


----------



## sscouple (Mar 9, 2008)

I've done all that you said and it works almost great. If I hit a link, it takes me directly there. If I hit an email link, it brings up a blank screen "action cancelled" and then it opens the email. I did what you mentioned:

If you experience this new symptom, go to the next step.
Double-click My Computer.
On the Tools menu, click Folder Options.
Click the File Types tab.
Under Extension, locate the "N/A" entry, and then locate the "URL:HyperText Transfer Protocol" entry under File Types.
Click Advanced.
Under Actions, click Open.
Click Set Default, and then click OK two times.

I could not find an "N/A" entry. So I did what the other guy said and unchecked the dda box, but that didn't work either.

What's your next suggestion? Would you also send your suggestion to [email protected]? Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## snowmman99 (Aug 20, 2008)

ok I am not used to windows 2008. where is my computer located at?
thanks


----------

